# TUF 12 Discussion thread with links!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cant see any threads on this which is Just Blookd Bizarre!!

Proving good so far - im onto the 4th episode - Aaron Wilkinson who ive met a few times and is a great lad is the only UK fighter on the show

Full line up is

JASON AMBROSE:

Fighting out of: Santa Clara, CA/ AKA

Record: 12-2

Age: 23

PAUL BARROW:

Fighting out of: Tampa, FL/ Gracie Tampa

Record: 2-0

Age: 24

JASON BRENTON:

Fighting out of: Grand Junction, CO/ 8th St., Impact Boxing

Record: 6-0

Age: 23

JONATHAN BROOKINS:

Fighting out of: Orlando, FL/ Gracie Barra Orlando

Record: 11-2

Age: 24

MIKE BUDNIK:

Fighting out of: Broken Arrow, OK/ Triton

Record: 8-4

Age: 35

ALEX CACERES:

Fighting out of: Miami, FL/ Young Tigers Foundation

Record: 4-2

Age: 21

SAKO CHIVITCHIAN:

Fighting out of: Glendale, CA/ Gokor/ Gene Le Bell/ Hayastan MMA

Record: 5-0

Age: 26

JOSEPH DUFFY

Fighting out of: Donegal, Ireland / Falcons Martial Arts

Record: 7-0

Age: 22

PABLO GARZA:

Fighting out of: Fargo, ND/ Academy of Combat Arts

Record: 7-0

Age: 26

TOBY GREAR:

Fighting out of: Los Angeles, CA/ True Warrior

Record: 7-4-1

Age: 30

DANIEL HEAD:

Fighting out of: Sharpsville, IN/ Ibjja

Record: 6-2

Age: 23

MICHAEL JOHNSON:

Fighting out of: Springfield, MO/ Springfield Fight Club

Record: 8-4

Age: 23

AMIR KHILLAH:

Fighting out of: Kalamazoo, MI/ Jeremy Horn's Elite

Record: 6-4

Age: 30

JEFF LENTZ:

Fighting out of: Lanoka Harbor, NJ/ Kurt Pellegrino MMA

Record: 6-1

Age: 21

SEVAK MAGAKIAN:

Fighting out of: Glendale, CA/ Hayastan MMA/ Main Event

Record: 8-3

Age: 24

STEVE MAGDALENO:

Fighting out of: Torrance, CA/ VMAT

Record: 5-1

Age: 28

ANDY MAIN:

Fighting out of: Boonton, NJ/ AMA Fight Club

Record: 4-1

Age: 21

CODY MCKENZIE:

Fighting out of: Metaline, WA/ Fancy Pants Fight Team

Record: 10-0

Age: 22

TJ O'BRIEN:

Fighting out of: Prole, IA/ Round Kick

Record: 13-3

Age: 23

SPENCER PAIGE:

Fighting out of: Watertown, NY/ CNY MMA

Record: 5-2

Age: 24

NAM PHAN:

Fighting out of: Garden Grove, CA/ Ma Du Academy

Record: 15-7

Age: 27

MICHAEL RICHMAN:

Fighting out of: Rosemount, MN/ MN Fight Factory

Record: 8-0

Age: 24

DANE SAYERS:

Fighting out of: Fargo, ND/ Academy of Combat Arts

Record: 7-1

Age: 22

ARIEL SEXTON:

Fighting out of: San Jose, CA/ Renzo Gracie

Record: 6-3

Age: 28

MARC STEVENS:

Fighting out of: Lorraine, NY/ Team Balance/ Relson Gracie

Record: 12-5

Age: 24

KYLE WATSON:

Fighting out of: St. Louis, MO/ The Hit Squad

Record: 13-6-1

Age: 30

RAN WEATHERS:

Fighting out of: Albuquerque, NM/ Greg Jackson's MMA

Record: 13-5

Age: 28

AARON WILKINSON:

Fighting out of: Manchester, England/ Wolfslair MMA Academy

Record: 6-3

Age: 23

Tuf 12 Episode 1

The Ultimate Fighter S12E01 TUF 12 Episode 1 Complete Video Show | MMATKO Mixed Martial Arts Videos, MMA Videos, UFC Videos

Tuf 12 Episode 2

The Ultimate Fighter Season 12 Episode 2

Tuf 12 Episode 3

The Ultimate Fighter Season 12 Episode 3

The Ultimate Fighter Season 12 Episode 4

The Ultimate Fighter Season 12 Episode 5

The Ultimate Fighter Season 12 Episode 6


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks marc, been looking everywere for this!!


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

'Bruce Leeroy' cracks me up haha can see why everyone gets pissed at him thou he's so cocky and always bugging people!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

5 ans 6 are on torrentz.com now. 6 is good - two fights


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

no. 7 is now here;

The Ultimate Fighter S12E07 HDTV XviD-aAF [eztv] (download torrent) - TPB

Not seen it yet but just downloading it


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

7 and 8 are both good with 8 being quite emotional actually! It's been a good season so far. I think it's time though that we get another us vs uk or us vs euro vs aus? or even n america vs euro vs s america vs aus


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Edited with more links, will be watching 6 and 7 tonight


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone else suprised by one of the wildcard picks??? Well maybe not suprised just that theres people there who probably deserved it more.

(I don't want to mention the names incase people havenet watched yet)


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

only surprised with the one. I thought he was all talk after watching his first and then after this it was confirmed that yes, he is a joke.


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

defiantly agree one pick shouldnt of been! Specially after his first performance getting caught in about 10secs or something silly


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't think he was worthy of a wildcard spot either, He seemed like a bit of a dick at the start but is being very humble after his recent loss.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ep. 10 is now on torrentz. Semi finals next week. Two hour special. Some good fighters in there. can't wait for gsp kosh though


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

didnt know one of the guys had foguht jose aldo not long ago


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

didn't realise that either. He's good too. Following him on Twitter


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

no show to download this week as it was thanksgiving! Next week, two hour special


----------

